# Anybody into Frisbee?



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy loves it too. He almost always catches them. The only time he doesn't is when I throw it badly or he starts tiring out and doesn't try. He's my first dog that would do it. I was so excited that I haven't put much effort into teaching him to bring it back. He usually does, but he does it on his own time. I should probably focus on that one of these days. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Zelda loooves frisbee, though she's not quite quick enough to catch them yet. She prefers them over tennis balls.


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

Mine get way more excited.  Bad throws definitely are my fault lol. I tend to be the one who is off my game. 

I start out with short throws. Just enough to go up and then down. Gives the dog time to learn how to track and catch. Then extend the distance as I can with them.  Myles is the best of mine but he's had the longest run with me lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marvis11 (Aug 26, 2014)

I was so disappointed to hear that you're not supposed to play Frisbee with puppies, at least until they're 2 years (or something around that age) - such a long wait!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I play frisbee with mine, and especially Lush. She has her own Discraft ultimate frisbee, and she can really catch the sky. I do play with mine when they are young, I just do not bike them, jog them on a leash, or do forced repetitive motion.


----------



## Althea (Nov 9, 2013)

How do you teach them to catch?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

My 3 Goldens go out with us in front of our house, my wife and I sit and enjoy the evening, maybe have a 'barley pop' and throw soft Frisbee's for our dogs. They get a good work out and our neighbors get a few laughs.....great fun it is!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Althea said:


> How do you teach them to catch?


I teach mine to catch popcorn first and then a yellow tennis ball. I just use a clicker, and then add the verbal "catch". In the past though when I was a young owner, I just held the frisbee up and teased the dog to jump for it, first while holding it, then a tiny toss, and then big huge throws. I've had a frisbee crazy dog in each generation, which is fun bc I played ultimate frisbee lots in my 20s, and I still love to throw it.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Althea said:


> How do you teach them to catch?


As long as the can naturally retrieve they will try and run to the Frisbee. Do not throw far at first, but put it up high enough that they will be under it before it comes down, they will naturally jump up to catch it. From their it is just a matter of time and repetition, before they are Frisbee nuts!

BE CAREFUL, MANY HARD PLASTIC FRISBEE'S HAVE A SHARP EDGE INSIDE THE LIP. IT DOES CUT THE MOUTH OF DOGS WHEN BEING RETRIEVED. EITHER TAKE A TOOL AND SOFTEN THE EDGE OR GO WITH A SOFT FRISBEE.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have done one disc competition with my two girls. All my throws were a bit off(I had only started training it 2 weeks prior), so we did not get any points, but it was still a lot of fun. I was working on some freestyle stuff with one of my girls before winter set in. I use the blems from Hero disc.

Hero Disc USA | Dog Discs


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Maddie has never been a ball dog But she does love frisbees. We even use throwing it as a reward for training. Works great.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I find T & C very relaxing, especially after a stressful 10 hour day at work.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Colie CVT said:


> My Myles recently remembered that he loves frisbees and knows how to catch them. Which was a surprise to me. A few cheap purchases at PetsMart and I discovered that all three of my dogs actually seem to like it, and have figured out how to catch them. Not always mind you, but they definitely have the right idea.
> 
> Just was curious if anyone else was into frisbee with their dogs? My kids are all too big for tricks, but I definitely can play it with them and we have a Frisbee Fest every year where people enter and just see how far out their dog can catch the frisbee at. It was the first time my golden ever showed interest in catching them lol. I like it since they have to think a little harder with angles, distance and height (which can vary).


Axl literally *LIVES* to catch discs. I discovered his natural talent for this when he was a little over 6 months old. Still going strong @ 8.5 years old. He can track, run down and make leaping catches of discs that travel 100 yards in the air - not an exaggeration. Aerobie rings he goes even longer distances.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toCq-9dLsIg


----------



## hazlenuts (Jan 20, 2016)

My golden is 3 years old now, but anytime I've tossed a frisbee she never goes after it, she likes to jump and catch ball toys of all different kind. 

It's too bad I bet she would really get into doing the frisbee, any suggestions? I could always just rub some peanut butter on the frisbee and chuck it (lol maybe not that could get messy)


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I use a cloth type frisbee, it's been around the house for years but no one really cared for it. Sipsy loves it but got concerned when she started leaping to catch it. She got pretty good actually but runs so fiercely after the thing that she did a flip trying to stop. She is just turning 9 months and concerned she might hurt something. So until she gets older we are just using it for training. I'll be sure and stock up when we can actually play Frisbee, she really loves it and can't wait to play. Has to be better for her teeth than the tennis ball.


----------



## Sniper (May 1, 2018)

You can always throw a "roller" with a flying disc as well. Your Golden will love to chase it and it is great for a puppy to teach them to track a moving object. And for your mature dog, well thrown roller can go 100 yrds in the hands of an expert. Just Youtube Disc Golf Roller for tips. There were few things that my Golden loved more than chasing a plastic flat ball around a field!


----------

